# LASS vs. Cinematic Strings- Round 2



## dcoscina (Dec 10, 2009)

So I tried another little comparison. Once again using similar articulations on both. This little dittie also uses the Octatonic scale which sounds cool to me. 

Also used VSL harp, percussion and Symphobia Brass/Piano patch all in Kontakt 3.5 

for the LASS version, I also added some Garritan reverb

Cinematic Strings: http://www.box.net/shared/vlltxtjgkt

Lass version: http://www.box.net/shared/292dbe0txj

In this case, I spent more time with Cinematic Strings just because I started with them and it's late and I'm tired. I did revise the CC1 mod settings for LASS as I found it too strident and loud (what Andrew would call FFFF in the dynamic range which is much too loud for the whole piece)

Enjoy


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmm, after listening to both back to back, I actually prefer the LASS version because it's more detailed and I can hear the inner lines. Might have to massage the CS version in the mod section to get that kinda detail.

p.s. I honestly like both libraries a lot. I'm not doing this to make one sound better than the other.


----------



## AR (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I go for CS.

Even if there are some tones in the cello-lines that jump off the whole concept (not well balanced volume) and it sounds a bit too dry compared to LASS, this is no problem if spending more time on the mix. The high violin notes are clearer than at LASS and the L/R Spectrum is not that overblasted (this is either good or not - depends on how big the score should sound.) In this case, centering the string section while surrounding them by brass is way better.

I recognized a problem with CS, though. Since the legato is not so good as in LASS you getting in trouble sometimes with the violin line. The recording was done a little bit more liberate. There can be slightly more nuances depending on vibrato or volume. I take that as a advantage. It gives the library more humanity, that's why it comes better to my ears. 

But you probably recieve problems when changing to another note. I recommend loading 2 instances (with own outputs) of each divisi group, then switching every note to the other MIDI track. After you've done the basic melody you simply extend the ending of every MIDI note a little bit. Then you control the output volume. If the actual playing note increases the volume towards the end, you fade down and you get a more balanced violin section. This method works very fine to control cresc/ decresc. on longer lines. When the next note is starting you work with fade in/out so both notes won't overlap. Here I recommend exponential fade ins and curvy fade outs. If you load "+MOD Vib" patches for instance you are forearmed to create very expressive melodic lines.

With the B divisi section I would do the same. But this time I change the MIDI Start/Stop individually. Sometimes I like them to start a little earlier, sometimes a little later. Divisi gives you the control by adding more "human unperfect" realism without overlapping a whole violin section. And again, you can control the whole note blending better.

I did that with the Symphobia sordino patches and I fell in love.

Greets
AR


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for suggestions guys! I appreciate your remarks. 

I really like both libraries.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 11, 2009)

I think you could mix the LASS version to sound more like Cinematic Strings with a little effort (EQ and compression). And you get so much more in LASS with the divisi, solo strings and everything.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 11, 2009)

> I think you could mix the LASS version to sound more like Cinematic Strings with a little effort (EQ and compression). And you get so much more in LASS with the divisi, solo strings and everything.



But in fairness you also also pay so much more :D


----------



## synthetic (Dec 11, 2009)

Because LASS is more like four libraries. (solo, A, B, C.)


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Dec 11, 2009)

I honestly aren't that impressed with CS. It's a great sounding thick legato library that could serve as a good hollywood thickness supplement to LASS. But by itself it's not much different than VSL App. Thick nice vibrato sound but no real definition with legato.


----------



## Dan Mott (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, from listening to the two "LASS vs CS" threads, i'd have to say i'd go for LASS if you want that extra depth and realism. It's not a huge difference, but to serve it's purpose i'd choose LASS. Thanks so much for doing these.

Prehaps you could maybe do a round three with just a string section by it's self, without other instruments to really compare these two in depth??


----------



## synthetic (Dec 19, 2009)

The Cinematic Strings mix is also much louder, which may be affecting people's judgement.


----------

